# Pete Rubish - Diet WTF



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

I like Pete.  The dude is on point and honest.  Not to mention strong as a bull.

Does someone want to tell me how he is jacked as hell and eat like he does?  I mean, if I can eat cinnabons, a tub of ice cream for breakfast, gallon of chocolate milk, and chicken fingers with ranch all day and stay in my weight class...I am sold.

A small sample...his other videos are funny too.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Freakin' delicious...


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2014)

That's prolly why he's been plateaued for so long cus he eats like shit. I could eat like that but I don't want too. That's gross.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm tren!!!!


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's prolly why he's been plateaued for so long cus he eats like shit. I could eat like that but I don't want too. That's gross.



I don't think that is why but maybe.  He cut way down to fight mma.  Was training mma and PL 7 days a week.  That will take its toll on anyone.  

I think I am going to give it a go...see how fat I can get lol.  I mean if I am going to be in 242 I might as well be 242 and not 230.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 24, 2014)

"And we have what appears to be a bison.. but doesn't really look like one..." 


Thats funny as hell. Definitely can't eat like that. I think I gain 1lb for every gram of sugar I eat.. I'd be obese eating that shit


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> I don't think that is why but maybe.  He cut way down to fight mma.  Was training mma and PL 7 days a week.  That will take its toll on anyone.
> 
> I think I am going to give it a go...see how fat I can get lol.  I mean if I am going to be in 242 I might as well be 242 and not 230.



Yea that was a while ago though. The. He got up in the 240s again and didn't do much better than he did in past years. I mean it's prolly not just the diet but I'm sure it didn'thhelp.


----------



## Azog (May 24, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't like the guy? His recent videos are ridiculous. They all amount to, "steroids are the devil". ****er never got off tren, and surprise surprise he had sides. Let's see him eat like this now that he is off gear and not balloon into a whale.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2014)

tren will keep u lean no matter what u eat


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2014)

Azog said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the guy? His recent videos are ridiculous. They all amount to, "steroids are the devil". ****er never got off tren, and surprise surprise he had sides. Let's see him eat like this now that he is off gear and not balloon into a whale.




We'll believe it or not Azog I actually agree with you on this one. At one time I was a fan of his but now not so much. He talks like he has shit in his mouth your right he never came off tren.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> We'll believe it or not Azog I actually agree with you on this one. At one time I was a fan of his but now not so much. He talks like he has shit in his mouth your right he never came off tren.






He said he was currently on 100mg test and 100mg deca on the latest vid. That sounds silly to me but whatever I give him the benefit of the doubt(not that i care). He does have the genetics so who knows. Also he has said that he could pull 750 naturally but he also said that he was juicing hard for 2 yrs. So it took him 2 yrs on aas to put on just 50lb on his 750 natty dead lift? Granted im not on that level yet so idk how long would it take to go from 750 to 800 but it just made me curious 

 And as far as the diet goes all I'm going to say is that his young and has the skinny boy genetics. I eat lots of carbs and fats and seem to stay pretty lean.


----------



## Big Worm (May 25, 2014)

Just because he can/could/did eat like that doesn't mean it's a good idea. He can still have a heart attack or stroke just as easy as any of us. 

As far as his lifting, Id say you would have to see him in person. He's not a big massive dude at all. I think he's done pretty well for his size. He's not a 5 foot nothing little ball of muscle like Dan green. A lot of guys get caught up in body weight and classes and never really look at height and frame size of their body. Most of the really elite guys probably have 60-100lbs of lean muscle mass on them over what they would have if they were just regular joes that worked out and were in shape.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 26, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Just because he can/could/did eat like that doesn't mean it's a good idea. He can still have a heart attack or stroke just as easy as any of us.
> 
> As far as his lifting, Id say you would have to see him in person. He's not a big massive dude at all. I think he's done pretty well for his size. He's not a 5 foot nothing little ball of muscle like Dan green. A lot of guys get caught up in body weight and classes and never really look at height and frame size of their body. Most of the really elite guys probably have 60-100lbs of lean muscle mass on them over what they would have if they were just regular joes that worked out and were in shape.








I'd be more worried about the tren causing a heart attack then the diet itself. He trains really hard with lots of volume. I don't see how the diet can cause a heart attack or decreased quality of life. Especially if you throw in some cardio in to the mix. Now as one gets older I bet its a different story but I haven't crossed that bridge yet.


----------

